# Rockler dust Right question



## Lowcountrygamecock (Mar 7, 2012)

Im trying to learn all I can about dust collection for my shop setup. Rockler sells parts for a kit that looks like a home made version of the vortex system they sell. With the vortex it hooks to a shop vac but with the instructions on this one all it says is one end goes to the dust collector. Does anybody know if it will work with a shop vac?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Search for "thine seperator" works grate. cheep and easy to build.


----------

